# Roast Duck with a Cherry Port Sauce



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Roast Duck with Cherry-Port Sauce 

The trick to producing crispy duck, pierce the skin, and roast the 
duck on a rack, allowing the fat to drain. 

Serves 4 

1 duckling (4 1/2 lb), giblets and neck reserved for Giblet Broth 
1/2 tsp dried thyme 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp ground black pepper 
2 Bosc pears, each cut into quarters and cored 
2 tsp sugar 
1/4 cup minced shallots 
1/3 cup port wine 
1/4 cup dried tart cherries 

Preheat oven to 350 F Discard fat from body cavity of duck Rinse duckling 
and drain well Lift wings toward neck, fold under back of duckling so they 
stay in place With 2-tine fork, prick skin in several places to drain fat 
during roasting Sprinkle 1/4 tsp thyme inside body cavity With string, tie 
legs and tail together Place duckling, breast side up, on rack in medium 
roasting pan Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and remaining 1/4 tsp thyme 
Insert meat thermometer into thickest part of thigh next to body (pointed 
end should not touch bone) Roast 2 1/2 hours, spooning off fat 
occasionally, or until thermometer reaches 180 - 185 F 

Meanwhile, prepare Giblet Broth (see below) After duckling has roasted 2 
hours, place pears in small baking dish Sprinkle with sugar, bake 30 
minutes, or until tender Transfer duckling and pears to platter Let stand 
15 minutes, keep warm 

Prepare Cherry-Port Sauce Discard fat from roasting pan Add shallots Cook 
over medium high heat, stirring, 2 minutes Stir in port, dried cherries, 
and Giblet Broth Heat to boiling, stirring until brown bits are loosened, 
simmer 5 minutes Pour into small bowl Serve duckling with Cherry-Port 
Sauce 

Giblet Broth In 2 quart saucepan, heat duckling giblets (except liver, 
discard) and neck, 14 oz chicken broth, and 2 cups water to boiling over 
high heat reduce heat to low, simmer, uncovered, 1 1/2 hours (if liquid 
evaporates too quickly, add 1/2 cup more water) Strain, discarding giblets 
Makes 1/2 - 3/4 cup 

View more recipea http://www.gourmetfoodplaza.com


----------

